# 2020 - Smith Bermuda Lawn Journal



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

To Date:

Fert applications:

PGF Complete 4-25

PGF Complete 5-4

Folar Applications:

Super Juice 5-4

Super Juice 5-10

Pesticide:

Duocide 5-7
Scalp:

1-in with rotary 5-12

photos are up to 5-12-2020


----------

